# Joey Going Above and Beyond - How we tackle a basic build :) 06 Impreza



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

One of the great perks of having a real brick and motar shop is that we can take on more variety of projects compared to before. Over the past 6 years, it seems 99 percent of the work I did by myself was the higher budgeted SQ focused types, or at the very least, those involving quite a bit of custom work; a vast majority of the more basic builds usually slipped through due to my long waiting list.

So it was indeed pretty cool to be able to tackle this project...i call this a basic build because really it involves just two things, and these are probably things that most stereo shops hear all the time:

*"can you install speakers in my stock locations and then build a box with lots of bass and bolt the amps to the box"*

So what follows on this 2006 Subaru Impreza 2.5I is OUR version of such a build. 

Before i start on the goals, i want to publicly state one thing. those who know me personally or who have had work done by me know that i love to put in extra touches and details that my customers dont expect...my rule is, if a build is going well and there is something extra i can do that doesnt involve a lot of costs, simply more time, i would usually do it...a lil trim there, a raised logo there, etc. Through this build, I now fully realize that Joey's devotion to this same core value goes perhaps even beyond mine..he really tries his absolute best to put in extra touches to ensure the customer is happy beyond his or her original expectations...and for this, i am truly grateful. And i hope everyone who reads this can see exactly what he did here for the client 


so the goals:

1. replace the stock speaker with good aftermarket ones in stock locactions, attain decent sounding system on a very modest budget

2. allow the possibility of upgrading to better locations (such as A pillars) and adding a DSP in the future

3. Still retain access to spare tire, other wise simply build a rearward facing box and get as much bass output as possible.

at no point did the box need to look cool, simply functional with the amp bolted over them and we had settled on a design with *two *10" subs which fit within the customers budget.

so lets get started..

the customer supplied us with a pioneer 9500BHS single din headunit, which was ISO mounted with a DIN pocket:










i mounted his BT mic right infront of the instrument cluster here:










here is the harness prep i did:










Joey was able to mount the Arc remote bass knob in a blank knockout panel on the center panel behind the shifter, which involved disassembling the arc knob, chopping off part of the circuit board related to the LED, and mounting it front hte top, we swapped the small arc knob with a large one which hides the nut retainer from view:




























As mentioned before, the front stage went into stock locaitons, the only criteria is that we could be moving the tweeter down the line to a more ideal location.

Anyone who knows this car knows that the stock midbass location is very depth limited, and since there was a distinct possbilty of future upgrades, we went with a set of Illusion Audio Carbon C6 components. here are the doors, note tweeter in stock locations:





































now it perhaps is pretty standard to simply cut out the stock grille and flush the new tweeter in, but to make the future upgrade easier, Joey fabricated matching pieces out of ABS and filler, and mounted the tweeters to them. this way, the stock grilles are saved and can be easily poped back in place later to return to stock. (the illusion tweeter was too deep to do a bridge mount OEM style)




























moving to the front doors.

first two pairs of speaker cables were run into the doors:










then i build these spacer rings out of MDF and coated the with truck bedliner to protect them against the elements. The beauty of being able to fit a world class midbass with only a 1/2" spacer in this car cannot be understated 




















Front experience, i know that all the exposed metal rods in the door is best left alone, especially within the modest budget. It is very easy to over stuff the piece and cause the door locks and door latch mechanism to jam up. Instead, i focused my attention to the front portion of the door near the speaker mount and applied a layer of STP gold damper. the spacer baffles were then bolted to the door via the stock mounting points










i also installed a few blocks of focal blackhole Tile to the outter door skin to help prevent resonance. also not the strip caulk on the inside opening of the mounting baffle to seal it against the door, while a foam tape is on the inside of the metal door opening to prevent accidetal shorting of the speaker wire terminals on the Illusions, which are, by design, the most outboard points on the basket. small steps but nonetheless important ones even on a basic build 










the illusion carbon C6 midbass was then wired up and secured. if you are wondering why the midbass is crooked, no i have not gone all cockeyed lol, instead, with the two layered design of the mounting baffle, with the bottom portion matching the oem speaker's flange and the top portion matching the Carbon midbass's flange, if i sat the speaker completely paralell with the ground it would have resulted in ALL the screws going into just the top portion of the baffle, so instead, by rotating it about 15 degress, i now have 6 of the 8 screws going into a full 1/2" of material 



















the outter door skin also received some STP damper to help with resonance issues:










the procedure was then faithfully reproduced on the passenger side:





































now comes a series of pics showing the wiring bundle as it travels through the car. it is quite hard to take pics as the bundle actually goes along the floor next to the door sill, so after failing to get anything on the first pics, i just laid the bundle on top of the carpet for pictures before tucking then down into door sill area  again, despite being a pretty basic build, the way we do wiring is virtually unchanged.




































































































the rear deck on this generation impreza sedans is a MAJOR rattle trap, to help much as possible, we loaded the bottom of the rear deck panel with a ton of open cell foam from STP, and took apart his third brake light (which was disconnected to begin with since the car had a WRX spoiler with 3rd light added) and sound proofed it as well, it wont get rid of all the rattles, but it will help. we also got the permission from the customer to delete the middle seatbelt whcih is a huge source of rattles (can easily be reinstalled later)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Now its time to move onto the trunk...so as the story went, we started with a single 10" sub design, but the customer was worried that he wouldn't have enough bass as hes into dubstep in a major way...we worked it out and he was able to stretch his budget to the max and take on an additional 10" sub and change to a bigger amp, but we could tell that he really wanted more but simply ran out of funds. 

when we started on the trunk, i went into the stock room and removed two morel primo subs, and noticed that we had a third one sitting there. Joey and I sorta looked at each and instantly knew we were thinking about the same thing: what if we gave him a third sub as a surprise? After about 30 seconds of discussion, it was decided, we would secretly give him a third sub with no commitment to have him pay for it. if he was happy, we would simply ask for $100 extra (less than our cost on the driver), if he was really maxed out, then it would just be a free gift.

having settled that, i left Joey to build structure. the original concept was very simple, rearward facing triple 10" enclosure with the amps bolted to the box, with a straighforward beauty panel that extended to the sides, top and bottom, with a basic cutout for a removable grille, all done up in trunk liner with maybe the subs trimmed in vinyl. in other words, something like: 










but as i went home saturday afternoon and Joey took over, things took on a life of their own and waht you see below is what we ended up with. 

The customer basically drew a line in the trunk and said this is where i can have the subbox come out to, so that is exactly waht we did, and here is the normal view with the grille in place. one thing you will notice is the cutout is a bit more complex and also around the opening as well as the opening for the trunk lid support mechanism, there is a raised trim to give it more shape:





































pop off the grille and here is what you see, the three Morel primo 10" subs are trimmed in black vinyl, while an addition open area above them shows two Arc audio Xdi amps running the entire system, and 804 is doing 80x4 biamped on the front stage, while a xdi1000.1 runs at 1.33 ohms sending somewhere around 850? watts to the subs.

when i came in this morning and saw what Joey had done, i was really shocked...as a fabricator myself, i know just how much more work this was, compared to what we originally planned, and then it made sense that he stayed until 3am to finish the job (on a saturday!)

so i will just let the pics do the talking:














































so here are some build pics of the structure to highlight some of the work involved, once again Joey is still getting used to taking pics every few minutes so there are some steps missing  I will try my best to explain it but if you have specific qusetions, i will get him to answer them for you regarding the trunk build. (hell i may be butchering the explanation here lol)

this is the front trim baffle, makred off, and then cut on the router via templates and guides,




























these are the little trim pieces he made for the trunk lid swing arm opening, something that adds that little extra touch but takes a bit of time to make 










the panel was then bondo matched to the sides of the trunk to ensure a perfect fit, and the cutouts made for the subs and amps:




























then the subs were lined up, and their trim vinyled:



















the trim pieces were then carpeted and then dyed lighter to be closer to the oem carpet color:




























the speaker cables for the three subs are soldered toether and then run into the box, here you see that the entire box is carpeted, even though most of it wont be seen 



















the two amps are then wired up:



















some foam gasket was applied to the vinyled baffle on whcih the subs sit, to seal them against the main box behind:










and here is the box, stuff full of Focal Blackhole stuff, right before the subs went in:










the box is bolted to the car via the two support beams already in place, and here is the wiring before organization:










and after organization:



















so...thats it...the car sounds quite good for the type of build it is. the illusion remain pretty natural even in less than ideal locations, and there is, well lets just say an overabundance of bass just like the customer wanted.

I am eagerly waiting the upgrade to the car to take it to the next level.

again, I guess i am just gushing like a school girl regarding how impressed i am about what Joey did on this car. Words cannot describe how good it feels to find someone who not only shares your core values, but goes above and beyond them...i truly feel that somewhere, somehow, I did something right to deserve this good fortune 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Love it , please come to CT so i can pay you to work on my car

steve


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

joey needs a girl


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

60ndown said:


> joey needs a girl


For any got British birds Luke? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Joey Knapp FTW!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. This is a budget build? Most of my customer's budgets would barely cover the head unit. I hate you right now. LOL

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice!!! What are you using to cut the tweeter holes? 43.5mm isn't exactly a common hole saw size. I know, I looked everywhere. lol


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

looks good

Bing, could u have ported it and stood with the design the customer desired?

I think 2 could've got him that extra output he desired.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys (and thank you Bing, for the kind words..)
Thursday nite Bing and I went to eat dinner. While we were talking the day of the week came up. In my mind, we were eating dinner on what was formerly know to me as Wednesday nite. The reality was it was Thursday. When the customer dropped off the suburu he asked about having it ready by the weekend. I said "no problem". It was a little bit of a problem when I realized I had lost a day!!
So, I toughed it out and got it done for the customer. I was sad to miss the delivery of his car this morning, but, hey, gotta sleep sometime! 

It was funny because there was a plan that if I just couldn't make it anymore that evening, that Bing would come in Sunday morning and finish the wiring. It got to be around 1:30 and I decided I wasn't going to go through all that work and not get to hear this system before it left! Man, was it worth it. As some of you might have seen the systems we have done so far have been for the more reserved customer. That is good, and they have sounded great. I prefer a little more bass (you know, I am from Florida!). So, I was REALLY excited when the 3rd sub came into the equation! 

The build is straight forward I think. I will work on more pictures. The opening to view the amps also doubles as the vent for the bass to get into the cabin of the car (the rear deck was pretty solid). The bonus was that the amps could be seen..

I hope you guys like the work so far, we have even more fun things in store for the immediate future!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Nice!!! What are you using to cut the tweeter holes? 43.5mm isn't exactly a common hole saw size. I know, I looked everywhere. lol


glad you asked, just for this car Joey made his own 43.5mm holesaw out of nothing but a toothpick, a ziptie and some glue

que music:

Macgyver theme song - YouTube

actually i have no idea, ask him lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

edzyy said:


> looks good
> 
> Bing, could u have ported it and stood with the design the customer desired?
> 
> I think 2 could've got him that extra output he desired.


we spoke to casey, and he said while it is doable, the primo really is optimized for sealed, so ported would be a bit boomy (not sure if thats the best for dubstep) and the enclosure size for two ported would actuatlly be slightly bigger than what we were doing for 3 sealed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

edzyy. We were a little too small for our desired vented alignment on the 2 subs. We were able to squeeze the 3rd one in and be good. But, yes, to answer the question, the original intention was to do 2 vented.

Quality. I rough cut the hole with a dremel and then used a rotary file to finish the circle. There was about 3/32 to the outside edge, so I had to be careful...

Jay. Don't be hatin'!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha.. we are tag teaming the replies.... Without tagging lol..


----------



## BiggDaddyTL (Apr 13, 2013)

As usual amazing attention to detail.

With service like that, you've got this guy as a customer for life !


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice, and thoughtful install. Great job yo. Would love to hear those 3 tens!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Quality. I rough cut the hole with a dremel and then used a rotary file to finish the circle. There was about 3/32 to the outside edge, so I had to be careful...



Yeah, I figured the next size up couldn't be THAT big... WRONG! lol Good thing the flush mount was temporary anyway and Bing's hookin' me up with something a LOT better.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> glad you asked, just for this car Joey made his own 43.5mm holesaw out of nothing but a toothpick, a ziptie and some glue
> 
> que music:
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahaha 

I was thinking the mission: impossible theme instead.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the way Joeys workin, its gonna soon be the music to "the walkind dead" soon lolz


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The title of this thread suits both Bing & Joey well indeed. WTG on a moderate budget along with the extra 10" sub "free" to boot.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Great work Joey and Bing. If I was that customer I would be way stoked. 



quality_sound said:


> Nice!!! What are you using to cut the tweeter holes? 43.5mm isn't exactly a common hole saw size. I know, I looked everywhere. lol


A nice, orbital spindle sander comes in handy for this, too.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic, guys! One of the best "basic installs" you're going to see.

Those "little things" are how building a customer base is done. (and done well IMO)
Every friend of his, expecting a "basic stereo", that sees this, is going to be asking for your card. And that's how you bring in referrals.
Sadly, this kind of dedication to exceeding customer expectations, reguardless of budget, is a dying business trait, in this day and age.


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

Great build! This is the kind of stuff that makes for a repeat customer for sure. I only wish I had gone to such a shop when I got a system installed... Then I found this site, and wow. I"m definitely not worthy!


----------



## KenyonSmith (Apr 22, 2013)

Joey! Bing! Let me start off by thanking you both for transforming my car! I drove around for hours listening to the AMAZING bass.

Joey thank you so much for staying up all night. Going above and beyond doesn't even cut it! I was so excited to pick it up and see what you guys had created but there was nothing I could have done to prepare myself! The detail & cleanliness is phenomenal. By far the best purchase I have ever made  I plan to come by and thank you in person as I only got to thank Bing.

You have another very happy customer & I will be spreading the word and hopefully get you guys more business  oh and of course I'll be back for that upgrade!

Kenyon


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jay. Don't be hatin'!


Oh trust me, I'm not hatin on you guys. I'd love to work in a market where people have at least a little bit of money, in a fully equipped shop that I could actually pull a car into and open both doors without touching the walls...where I didn't have to buy and bring in my own folding table saw for boxes. 

Frankly, I think I do pretty good for what I've got to work with. I get a few decent $3k-5k jobs a year, but that's about it. 

If I keep living in Michigan, I think I'll have to find another line of work soon.
Everything in my area is cheap bass packages ($500ish total, OTD) or customer owned garbage that's been passed around being installed in hoopties. 

Or $200 remote starts.

lol

It's nice to see places like SIS and other high end shops. It gives me hope. My boss basically told the "salesmen" (sarcasm), if they couldn't close the deal to call him and he'll make it happen. My view on it is if they can't close the deal, they aren't salesmen. They're clerks. There's so little profit...usually if they need to make a price point the first thing to go is labor. They don't get installers involved in quoting labor and materials, so we lose money on those portions of bigger jobs. It sucks. Nice to see there's someplace still doing it right!

Great job guys.

Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

outstanding work guys. 

i worked at circuit city in the road shop for a while, and the first sub\amp\speakers install i was given, i tried to do the same kind of thing. i would use whatever stuff we had in the shop to make the install just a little bit better - and my manager came over and looked at it and said it was really well done. so every install i got, from a headunit to a full install i would just put in that little extra effort. weather thats hard wiring a radar detector or something.

that install was about 1\100th of what you did here - and i can totally respect putting in that extra effort joey.

if this is a basic install - then i can forsee lots of shops in your area going loosing their customers!


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you exclusively installing Illusion Audio now? Or is that just what everyones been wanting?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hdale85 said:


> Are you exclusively installing Illusion Audio now? Or is that just what everyones been wanting?


i would say Illusion Audio and Morel would be the two main lines you will see us use for front stage, along with focal and seas.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome work guys. Bing you found one hell of an installer there.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

you guys are amazing...if that's a "basic build" I need to change my standards. I need to move closer, so ya'll can do my trucks.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> Joey and I sorta looked at each and instantly knew we were thinking about the same thing: what if we gave him a third sub as a surprise? After about 30 seconds of discussion, it was decided, we would secretly give him a third sub with no commitment to have him pay for it. if he was happy, we would simply ask for $100 extra (less than our cost on the driver), if he was really maxed out, then it would just be a free gift.


Bing (and Joey), nice work as usual...

Buuuut...I just gotta comment on that part. I'm sure it was done with the best of intentions, and I know that you're taking a hit on the cost, but yeesh, if that just doesn't feel a little squicky to me. If I were the customer and could afford it, I'd feel like I got squeezed a bit; if I couldn't and didn't pay, I'd feel guilty about it.

It seems a little too close to some of the shadier business practices that we've all run into one time or another, and by ALL indications I've seen and heard, that's definitely not what you're about, so I hope the small criticism isn't taken the wrong way!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Awesome work guys. Bing you found one hell of an installer there.


More than just an installer.. 

(I wish I was just an installer so I could get paid that baller OT! lol...)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

charliekwin said:


> Bing (and Joey), nice work as usual...
> 
> Buuuut...I just gotta comment on that part. I'm sure it was done with the best of intentions, and I know that you're taking a hit on the cost, but yeesh, if that just doesn't feel a little squicky to me. If I were the customer and could afford it, I'd feel like I got squeezed a bit; if I couldn't and didn't pay, I'd feel guilty about it.
> 
> It seems a little too close to some of the shadier business practices that we've all run into one time or another, and by ALL indications I've seen and heard, that's definitely not what you're about, so I hope the small criticism isn't taken the wrong way!


I get waht you are saying, and i can tell you that most of what we are talking about here, the extra work that Joey did, involved the labor and fancier enclosure that we did NOT charge, or WANT TO CHARGE an extra dime for  the only thing we asked if the customer wanted to help was on the extra sub.

and again, you can talk to anyone who has delt with me in the past, most of the extra stuff i do is labor related, and i NEVER even ask for anything extra beyond what i originally quoted. 

the extra money on this particular occasion, ONLY came from the extra sub. and i did prep the customer before he showed up that it was an option. 

you can also verify with Kenyon(customer) himself, he has commented on this thread himself, so i am sure you can PM him directly regarding what he felt dealing with us.

i can totally agree with you if we did something like this and then demanded the full amount in return, (prolly around $500 extra)...but please re-read again what we actually asked from him in return. 

one more example is this build i did years ago, where i gave the customer a zapco dsp6 for FREE, didnt even tell him, didnt charge him an extra dime, simply becuase it was my first ever 370z build and he had been endlessly paitient waiting on my schedule 

http://www.the370z.com/audio-video/...al-stereo-integrity-arc-zapco-alpine-etc.html

again, totally get where you are coming from, but i am hoping that by being totally honest and open in my original post i was showing that i really wasnt trying to pull a fast one.  I mainly was praising joey's extra labor efforts which once, as mentioned, totally free 


b


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey charlie, I appreciate the input on your concerns.. Believe me, I would not have picked up my life and moved across the country to be involved in any sort of shady operation. We always look out for the customer and make sure everyone gets more than they pay for. The minute any of that changes is the time you will see my profile information change. There are a number of other jobs I could currently be employed in outside of this industry. I am here to have fun building cars and to exceed people's expectations.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am hoping that by being totally honest and open in my original post i was showing that i really wasnt trying to pull a fast one.


No, of course I don't think that, and I don't think anyone else does either...like I said, your reputation around here speaks for itself. I wanted to bring it up because it's the kind of thing that *could* be misinterpreted very easily. I've been there in my own ventures -- falling into traps that I've inadvertently set for myself with my own good intentions! Just one man's cautionary opinion


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah... I can only hope by being open and honest w all our practices we can keep those types of misunderstandings to a minimum. That is. ..continue to exceed people's expectations without charging abutting extra

B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I can say that Bing did such a good install on my car back in 2010 that I actually wanted to pay more than I was quoted. Circumstances were prohibitive but the install is still in tact and functioning perfectly. Good Job Bing and and I'm looking forward to meeting you Joey. Yep!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is a great install. Love the attention to detail on the wiring, and of course the subwoofer enclosure. 

Good to hear those Primo subs are good, also. I don't read a lot of reviews about them, and would like to hear more.


----------



## butdamnbrian (Oct 3, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> one more example is this build i did years ago, where i gave the customer a zapco dsp6 for FREE, didnt even tell him, didnt charge him an extra dime, simply becuase it was my first ever 370z build and he had been endlessly paitient waiting on my schedule
> 
> My Custom Build: Focal, Stereo Integrity, Arc, Zapco, Alpine, etc! - Nissan 370Z Forum


that was my build, and was a great surprise! one time in a thousand does a customer actually get so much more than he agreed to pay for.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking build, good to see a shop actually care about their customers


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I like SIS's interpretation of "bolt some amps to a sub box".

Nice work guys


----------



## Turbopit (Mar 24, 2011)

Really great work, I love the attention to detail and the extra effort put into it.

Now I'm thinking maybe a similar sub design for my 06 WRX.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

AWESOME job guys, not just the actual job but the attention and love of the customer. thats the type of thing that wins customers for life....
if i lived with in 8 hours of you i'd be there in a heart beat.... now you just need to start SIS east......


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

steve4134 said:


> Love it , please come to CT so i can pay you to work on my car
> 
> steve


And then stop in Maryland to work on mine. Your shop's work the nicest I have seen.

Way to go Joey:speechless:


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Love Love Love Love Love Love Love the underpromise and overdeliver philosophy. It's normally opposite for "by the hour shops". What you are doing is good business, and one of the easiest ways to ensure a happy customer, but also one that refers a ton of business. 

I applaud your attention to detail and thoughtfulness throughout your installs. 

Good on you for your pay it forward attitude, as it will return to you in spades.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice basic but more than basic install.


----------



## KenyonSmith (Apr 22, 2013)

charliekwin said:


> Bing (and Joey), nice work as usual...
> 
> Buuuut...I just gotta comment on that part. I'm sure it was done with the best of intentions, and I know that you're taking a hit on the cost, but yeesh, if that just doesn't feel a little squicky to me. If I were the customer and could afford it, I'd feel like I got squeezed a bit; if I couldn't and didn't pay, I'd feel guilty about it.
> 
> It seems a little too close to some of the shadier business practices that we've all run into one time or another, and by ALL indications I've seen and heard, that's definitely not what you're about, so I hope the small criticism isn't taken the wrong way!






Hey there everyone! 

I would like to start by extending another much deserved thank you to both Joey & Bing! It has been some time now since my install and I am still extremely happy  

I wanted to reply to this comment in particular and clear the air so to speak. First off its not that I don't understand or even disagree with what you have to say. A shady installation with a shady business is exactly what I was trying to avoid. Research I did myself as well as stories from friends and family members had led me to never want to take my car in to the "usual" installer. After going around to the many different audio shops that the Bay Area has to offer I still didn't feel comfortable giving any of them my car. Bad reviews, meeting installers that didn't have any kind of communication in regards to what exactly they would be doing to my car, or in a few occasions some guy who seemed to know even less than myself! Finally after all that I came across some of Bing's work online (it was like love at first site haha). I was able to set up a meeting and discuss the game plan almost immediately. Bing and Joey seemed extremely excited and showed me some of the cars they were currently working on so I got to see how organized and clean the installation would be. We talked details and I left finally feeling confident having work done on my car. Now to the whole money side of things. It was exactly as some have already said I got more than what I payed for! With absolutely no feelings of being ripped off or pressured to pay more. If you know Joey or Bing in person you would have no doubt of this. In fact I appreciated there work so much I had no problem paying more and gave Joey cash directly as a tip. My point is is that Simplicity and Sound is far from shady and I wish I could show anyone who is interested in working with them how much kindness and how much communication they put into working with me and the fact that they were willing to spend there own money to go that extra mile for me!

Cheers!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Whoa... u still around bud or hsbe ur travels taken u elsewhere? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I really enjoy reading your posts. The level of detail you put into your build log is like reading a good book. Well a magazine I guess, I haven't ever read an entire book. It's nice to read about a good customer relation. Most everything you read is negative and I applaud you for keeping it on the positive side. You are a real inspiration to the industry.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

KenyonSmith said:


> Hey there everyone!
> 
> I would like to start by extending another much deserved thank you to both Joey & Bing! It has been some time now since my install and I am still extremely happy
> 
> ...



Kenyon!!!! Hey! If you are still in the area stop by sometime and say "Hi!". I couldn't let you out do me, I am going to put FOUR 10's in my truck! hehe..

I hope things are well, stay in touch...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2013 Mobile Electronics Magazine Top 12 Installer
> 2013 MECA Installation Judge
> 2013 MECA Sound Quality Judge
> SiS cleaner of the bathrooms



you mean cleaner of your OWN bathroom! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> you mean cleaner of your OWN bathroom! :laugh:


FIXED!


----------



## KenyonSmith (Apr 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Kenyon!!!! Hey! If you are still in the area stop by sometime and say "Hi!". I couldn't let you out do me, I am going to put FOUR 10's in my truck! hehe..
> 
> I hope things are well, stay in touch...


Hey Joey! Its been forever. Things are great, still loving my speakers every day! Hope you have been enjoying the bay. I keep missing the events you guys have but I want to make one. I will at least swing by as I'm currently in Campbell. Four 10's?! I want to see this. I think I'll have to come get some upgrades soon... dun dun dun!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Man that was really nice of you guys to do the third sub and joeys hard on the box is awesome . You guys will be around for along time. If I was closer I would have no problem just giving you guys the credit card and let you do your thing. Your customer service is bar none and it's great to see you guys go above and beyond. I hope the guy was floored and thankful. Thanks for sharing your builds here for me you guys are the standard around here.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to hear from you! I am currently visiting in Florida, I should be back out there in the beginning of November. Stop by if you can!

upgrades you say!!?? 




KenyonSmith said:


> Hey Joey! Its been forever. Things are great, still loving my speakers every day! Hope you have been enjoying the bay. I keep missing the events you guys have but I want to make one. I will at least swing by as I'm currently in Campbell. Four 10's?! I want to see this. I think I'll have to come get some upgrades soon... dun dun dun!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you very much! Extremely kind words. 




optimaprime said:


> Man that was really nice of you guys to do the third sub and joeys hard on the box is awesome . You guys will be around for along time. If I was closer I would have no problem just giving you guys the credit card and let you do your thing. Your customer service is bar none and it's great to see you guys go above and beyond. I hope the guy was floored and thankful. Thanks for sharing your builds here for me you guys are the standard around here.


----------



## specie (Jun 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good to hear from you! I am currently visiting in Florida, I should be back out there in the beginning of November. Stop by if you can!


Hey, since you're already in FL, would you like to do an install in my car? 


Install looks phenomenal!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What part of Florida are you in? What do you need done to your car? 




specie said:


> Hey, since you're already in FL, would you like to do an install in my car?
> 
> 
> Install looks phenomenal!


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I am more impressed with you each time I come back here. Not only the level of quality of the builds, but your openness to what you do and how you do it. You run your business with great integrity and I have no doubt that you will continue to prosper.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

As always enjoyed your install J.


----------

